# Where to eat in Tokyo and Kyoto?



## jklip13 (Jun 6, 2017)

Give me names please!
Last time I was there I blew my whole budget at Takazawa and ate noodles for the rest of the trip. I'm going to be in Japan for 8 months, all suggestions would be really appreciated.


----------



## Wdestate (Jun 6, 2017)

i really enjoyed a place called Gion-Nanba in Kyoto, very intimiate feel, see if you can sit at the counter, its a classic kyo-kaiseki concept. food was delicious, service was wonderful, chef/owner was super warm and inviting with a helper next to him with a japenese>english dictionary. I hit up two of the higher rated restaurants in the country in Nariwasa and Ryugin in Tokyo, both were incredible but very expensive, as par for most 3mich star joints but i think i walked away with more enjoyment out of my trip to Gion-Nanba.


----------



## jklip13 (Jun 6, 2017)

Thank you Wdestate, I'll check Gion-Nanba out


----------



## khashy (Jun 7, 2017)

Jiro [emoji12].

Joking aside, the missus and I did go there without a reservation. She talked them into agreeing to let us sit but only for a half hour. Then he told us the price and said that it must be paid in cash in full prior to dining. 

I'm sure the sushi would have been great but honestly, for the amount they were going to charge us, no way was I going to rush through it in 30 mins.

Also I didn't much appreciated being told that we had to pay in advance of dining. I mean we weren't dressed in our best frock but we were no tramps either.

In any case I put it to the fact that we just turned up to a 3 star joint with no reservation, so I bear no hard feelings [emoji39]


----------



## pkjames (Jun 7, 2017)

I am not sure if you are going to Osaka, but my partner in Japan took me to this place:
https://goo.gl/maps/gdwPS3RY1f42

I took some pics and uploaded to google as well. I think it is really worth the trouble of going there if you end up in Osaka, it is more of a local oriented sushi place and the price is right.


----------



## toddnmd (Jun 7, 2017)

I thought Jiro's place was always pretty quick, with or without reservation.
Andy's Fish in Tokyo was recommended, and we enjoyed our meal there: http://www.andysfish.com/
The tuna collar there was a lot of food for a very reasonable price.


----------



## osakajoe (Jun 16, 2017)

pkjames said:


> I am not sure if you are going to Osaka, but my partner in Japan took me to this place:
> https://goo.gl/maps/gdwPS3RY1f42
> 
> I took some pics and uploaded to google as well. I think it is really worth the trouble of going there if you end up in Osaka, it is more of a local oriented sushi place and the price is right.



Wouldn't call it Osaka but nishinomiya. 20 minutes from central Osaka station going towards Kobe. [emoji12]

If you're in Osaka and looking for recommendations or into drinks as well send me a message.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jun 22, 2017)

Great food in Tokyo! Not once did I look up at the restaurant name. I get I couldn't read it anyways. I ordered by pointing at pictures.


----------



## jklip13 (Jun 27, 2017)

osakajoe said:


> Wouldn't call it Osaka but nishinomiya. 20 minutes from central Osaka station going towards Kobe. [emoji12]
> 
> If you're in Osaka and looking for recommendations or into drinks as well send me a message.



I will take you up on that. Based on you're name, I'd guess you know what you're doing


----------



## parbaked (Jun 27, 2017)

In Tokyo try to get to Kagari in Ginza for the tastiest bowl of Tori Paitan (chicken ramen)...best broth ever.
Best to get there before they open at 11:00 or the line will be long.

A good morning activity is to walk around Tsukiji market really early and have a great sushi/sashimi breakfast at any of the restaurants that surround the market.
Some have long lines, some don't....I find they're all really good and really fun. 
Then kill couple hours browsing the kitchen supply and knife shops around Tsukiji.
Around 10:30 walk 15 min (1 KM) to Nagari to wait in line for your ramen lunch...do it!


----------



## jklip13 (Jun 27, 2017)

parbaked said:


> In Tokyo try to get to Kagari in Ginza for the tastiest bowl of Tori Paitan (chicken ramen)...best broth ever.
> Best to get there before they open at 11:00 or the line will be long.
> 
> A good morning activity is to walk around Tsukiji market really early and have a great sushi/sashimi breakfast at any of the restaurants that surround the market.
> ...



Thank you!


----------

